# inner-city



## Maritza Verónica

Is there an equivalent to inner-city in Spanish? As in:

"a frequent occurrence in inner-city Latin America"


----------



## Fernando

I am not sure what "inner-city stands for.


----------



## Maritza Verónica

Inner-city is that area of a city like New York, or Los Angeles, that has a large, mainly poor and ethnic population


----------



## Fernando

"Suburbios" para la parte externa de la ciudad donde vive la gente pobre. "Barrios" tiene una connotación menos negativa, al igual que "extrarradio" que puede tener incluso zonas de gente rica.


----------



## zlatha

estoy de acuerdo con Fernando, y creo que la mejor traducción sería extrarradio, ya que para mí tiene la misma connotación que inner city.


----------



## Maritza Verónica

En Estados Unidos, suburbio tiene unas connotaciones de un estilo de vida de clase media-alta. Barrios sería mas correcto, pero no tiene el elemento de ciudad que es importante. Encontre esta definicion de inner-city:

Inner Cities are defined as *core urban areas* that currently have higher unemployment and poverty rates and lower median income levels than the surrounding Metropolitan Statistical Area (MSA).

Creo que voy a utilizar "en el centro de las ciudades de América Latina"


----------



## mora

Hola

'Inner city' no tiene guión, significa 'barrios deprimidos del centro de una ciudad'. Por ejemplo, vivo en el centro de la ciudad, en barrio bonito, por lo tanto yo no diría _vivo en 'inner city'_, diría _vivo 'downtown'_.

mora


----------



## zlatha

creo que en castellano no existe una palabra que signifique centro y de la idea de pobreza a la vez...la palabra que más me convencía era extrarradio, pero no se refiere al centro de la ciudad sino a los alrededores..así que.. i'm confused! siento no poder ayudar más, no estoy inspirada


----------



## mora

En las Américas, las ciudades de Américalatina  han estado desarrollado en una  manera diferente que el norte.  Éste es el problema de la traducción, los barrios pobres en América latina está fuera de las ciudades, los suburbios, mientras que en el norte los barrios pobres están en el centro de las ciudades, y los 'suburbs' están para los ricos.

Mora


----------



## zlatha

estoy de acuerdo en que este es el problema de traducción, aunque también creo que la tendencia está empezando a cambiar, ya que, por ejemplo en Barcelona, se asocia cada vez más el centro histórico de la ciudad con pobreza e immigración. así que más vale que encontremos una palabra porque la vamos a necesitar!


----------



## Isiltasuna

Para mí tambiñeb resulta bastante confusa la teminología.

estaba traduciendo unos subtítulos al castellano, y dicen inner-city (en la versión doblada lo traducen como suburvio), es una película de UK,
la cuestión es que en España los suburvios por lo general están fuera del aciudad, vivir en el centro es lo más caro, por lo tanto, qué traducción es la mejor?

No sé, yo pondría suburbio y una nota ecplinaco la diferencia.


----------



## Tylerbrain

Pienso que es una cuestión muy interesante para plantear en el foro de cultural discussions, isn't it?


----------



## Txiri

mora said:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> 'Inner city' no tiene guión, significa 'barrios deprimidos del centro de una ciudad'. Por ejemplo, vivo en el centro de la ciudad, en barrio bonito, por lo tanto yo no diría _vivo en 'inner city'_, diría _vivo 'downtown'_.
> 
> mora


 
Por favor, no pongas "suburbio".  Mora ofrece algo que me parece muy acertado, y creo que se puede abreviarlo un poco más, "barrios céntricos deprimidos" o pobres.


----------



## ValerieBoop

En Colombia son los barrios de la periferia o barrios marginados.


----------



## helenduffy

Barrios pobres covers it.


----------



## Marcela

Yo también me devaneo los sesos cada vez que tengo que traducir inner-city.
Otra sugerencia:
¿Qué les parece el empleo de "tugurios" o, tal vez "tugurios urbanos"? En Uruguay, se habla (lamentablemente) de la "tugurización" de algunos barrios.
Tanto el DRAE como el diccionario de Moliner, definen tugurio como una vivienda pobre, miserable, etc. pero creo que, por extensión, se podría utilizar en este caso.


----------



## andreavera

I think that "barrios pobres" is the best translation because the main element in inner-city is the poverty in these areas of the city and not the location. 

If you put "barrios pobres del centro de la ciudad", a Latin American person will think of the "poorest" areas of a downtown Latin American city which is never really poor, at least not in the sense meant by "inner-city"


----------



## mariposita

Mi sugerencia: _barrios marginales en Latinoamérica_ (en el sentido de barrios bajos). En los EE.UU. "the inner city" tampoco es geograficamente siempre en el centro de la ciudad.


----------



## Angel Mario

Marcela said:


> Yo también me devaneo los sesos cada vez que tengo que traducir inner-city.
> Otra sugerencia:
> ¿Qué les parece el empleo de "tugurios" o, tal vez "tugurios urbanos"? En Uruguay, se habla (lamentablemente) de la "tugurización" de algunos barrios.
> Tanto el DRAE como el diccionario de Moliner, definen tugurio como una vivienda pobre, miserable, etc. pero creo que, por extensión, se podría utilizar en este caso.


 

En Madrid, los tugurios son los bares/locales sórdidos y oscuros


----------



## mibeke

aqui el problema se plantes en la ética traductora mas que en una cuestión lingüística, quiero decir nos planteamos que hacer, eliminar el matiz de centro y traducir por suburbio o barrio marginal o mantenerlo y dejar barrios marginales del centro de la ciudad, creo que la primera opción es la más acertada porque sería la menos confusa para el receptor, que si es de España por ejemplo quedaría extrañado porque al precio que está la vivienda en el centro...no se puede hablar de barrios propios, again, ética


----------



## walkiria

Angel Mario said:


> En Madrid, los tugurios son los bares/locales sórdidos y oscuros


 
Si, en Argentina también


----------



## mibeke

en andalucía ni se usa, asi que no veo buena opción lo de tugurio


----------



## walkiria

walkiria said:


> Si, en Argentina también


 
Hola, quiero aclarar que no propongo el uso de esta palabra en este contexto ya que no me parece que el significado tenga que ver con lo que se está traduciendo, solo digo que en Argentina tiene el mismo significado de "lugar sórdido y oscuro"
Para esta frase yo propongo "barrios céntricos pobres" 
Saludos,


----------



## mibeke

walkiria said:


> Hola, quiero aclarar que no propongo el uso de esta palabra en este contexto ya que no me parece que el significado tenga que ver con lo que se está traduciendo, solo digo que en Argentina tiene el mismo significado de "lugar sórdido y oscuro"
> Para esta frase yo propongo "barrios céntricos pobres"
> Saludos,


 

no quería decir con mi post que lo propusieras sólo que estaba de acuerdo y pienso igual


----------



## willardandkurzt

Well, in Spain I think "inner city" translates into "barrios deprimidos", "zonas marginales" or "suburbios". It is important to remember that suburb is a false friend here. Its connotation is clearly negative in Spanish and positive in English.

"Extrarradio" I don't think it is negative in Spain. I think people tend to live in the "extrarradio" because the city centre is way too expensive. 

Anyway, the structure of European cities in general is very different to American ones, so it is easy to understand that terms do not match.


----------



## Ballenero

Barrio deprimido, marginal, pobre
no me parece una denominación adecuada.
Solo son situaciones que pueden darse o no.
No son características que definan a esos barrios.
Esa es una visión despectiva que se hace desde fuera, desde los barrios ricos.
Ninguno de los vecinos de esos barrios se sentiría orgulloso de calificarlos con esos términos.

Son barrios que en el momento en el que se crearon estaban en la *periferia* de la ciudad, pero con el tiempo aparecieron nuevos barrios detrás de ellos y quedaron formando parte del interior de la ciudad.
Eso no los convierte en "céntricos", no son el centro de la ciudad, son simplemente parte del *casco urbano*.
Pueden estar en cualquier punto ubicado entre el centro de la ciudad y el *extrarradio*;
Aunque el concepto "centro de ciudad" es subjetivo y puede variar muchísimo de una ciudad a otra.

La manera más adecuada de llamar a estos barrios es *barrio obrero o*
*barrio humilde*.

Algunos de estos barrios, si cumplen alguna de las condiciones de:
estar mal trazados, tener una pendiente desproporcionada, construcciones de baja calidad...
se pueden llamar *barriada*.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Ballenero said:


> Barrio deprimido, marginal, pobre
> no me parece una denominación adecuada.
> Solo son situaciones que pueden darse o no.
> No son características que definan a esos barrios.
> Esa es una visión despectiva que se hace desde fuera, desde los barrios ricos.
> Ninguno de los vecinos de esos barrios se sentiría orgulloso de calificarlos con esos términos.
> 
> Son barrios que en el momento en el que se crearon estaban en la *periferia* de la ciudad, pero con el tiempo aparecieron nuevos barrios detrás de ellos y quedaron formando parte del interior de la ciudad.
> Eso no los convierte en "céntricos", no son el centro de la ciudad, son simplemente parte del *casco urbano*.
> Pueden estar en cualquier punto ubicado entre el centro de la ciudad y el *extrarradio*;
> Aunque el concepto "centro de ciudad" es subjetivo y puede variar muchísimo de una ciudad a otra.
> 
> La manera más adecuada de llamar a estos barrios es *barrio obrero o*
> *barrio humilde*.
> 
> Algunos de estos barrios, si cumplen alguna de las condiciones de:
> estar mal trazados, tener una pendiente desproporcionada, construcciones de baja calidad...
> se pueden llamar *barriada*.


Pero es que inner-city sí tiene esas connotaciones de pobreza y marginalidad y tienes que mantenerlas en la traducción aunque no te gusten o te parezcan injustas. Para mí "barrios pobres/marginales",  incluso "barrios bajos", son buenas traducciones.


----------



## Ballenero

Marsianitoh said:


> Pero es que inner-city sí tiene esas connotaciones de pobreza y marginalidad y tienes que mantenerlas en la traducción aunque no te gusten o te parezcan injustas. Para mí "barrios pobres/marginales",  incluso "barrios bajos", son buenas traducciones.


No siempre.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Ballenero said:


> No siempre.


¿Puedes dar un ejemplo? En la inmensa mayoría de casos sí tiene esas connotaciones. El que haya alguna excepción ( si es que la hay) no es justificación para considerar inapropiadas traducciones que son acertadas en la mayoría de los demás casos. " Barrio obrero" ( working- class neighbourhoods) no describe " inner- city".


----------



## Ballenero

El Collins dice: where there are often...
Often es "no siempre".

Home - Innercity Lighthouse
Esto es un instituto, no creo que lo llamen: Instituto del barrio degradado Lighthouse.

Inner city London Vs gentle suburbs
Aquí ¿prefieres vivir en un barrio residencial en las afueras o en un barrio chungo?

7 Beautiful Inner-City Neighbourhoods in Calgary
7 encantadores barrios conflictivos.


4 Reasons to Retire the Phrase “Inner City”
...one that they figured everyone would agree did not apply to their own city.

Justo lo que yo decía al principio.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Ballenero said:


> El Collins dice: where there are often...
> Often es "no siempre".
> 
> Home - Innercity Lighthouse
> Esto es un instituto, no creo que lo llamen: Instituto del barrio degradado Lighthouse.
> 
> Inner city London Vs gentle suburbs
> Aquí ¿prefieres vivir en un barrio residencial en las afueras o en un barrio chungo?
> 
> 7 Beautiful Inner-City Neighbourhoods in Calgary
> 7 encantadores barrios conflictivos.
> 
> 
> 4 Reasons to Retire the Phrase “Inner City”
> ...one that they figured everyone would agree did not apply to their own city.
> 
> Justo lo que yo decía al principio.


En el primero hablan de un instituto de South Bronx cuyo lema es " To empower the disadvantaged and disenfranchised in New York....", me temo que sí hablan de un barrio problemático. El cuarto habla precisamente de todas las connotaciones negativas de " inner- city".
En el segundo y el tercero, efectivamente con  " inner- city" se refieren  simplemente a barrios del centro de la ciudad ( que de obreros nada, ya te puedes imaginar lo que cuesta vivir en el centro de Londres) pero hablan de Londres y Calgary, probablemente en inglés británico y o canadiense el término no tiene esas connotaciones ( aunque mora es canadiense y para ella sí las tiene); como siempre, el contexto manda.
En cualquier caso Maritza deja muy claro para qué significado busca un equivalente:


Maritza Verónica said:


> Inner-city is that area of a city like New York, or Los Angeles, that has a large, mainly poor and ethnic population


----------



## Kaoss

Aquí hay una mezcla de temas culturales, urbanísticos y sociológicos. En estados unidos, después de la segunda guerra mundial se promovieron los barrios de casas unifamiliares en las afueras, con lo que los centros urbanos se degradaron y se quedaron para los más pobres (simplificando mucho y con excepciones como Manhattan...). Entonces "Suburb" tiene connotaciones de barrio de clase media e "inner-city" de zona degradada y pobre.

No sé hasta que punto estas ideas se trasladan al inglés británico, o de otros sitios.

En españa, por ejemplo, se dio el caso opuesto. Con la migración masiva de los 60-70 del campo a las ciudades, se crearon un montón de barrios nuevos en las afueras o los pueblos colindante de las ciudades. Estos barrios se hicieron de prisa y corriendo y en ocasiones con muchas construcciones ilegales. Así en españa "suburbio" tiene una connotación de "barrio pobre" opuesta a la del ingles americano.


----------

